# Same suit 2-3 days in a row on business trips?



## michael_the_novice (Aug 21, 2014)

I just had a fabulous nailhead suit made for me and I'm wondering whether it's appropriate to wear it more than one day in a row when I travel to the US East Coast to train some technologists and business leaders. I have a navy windowpane suit also, would prefer not to pack it since the nailhead looks soo much better.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

I would not mind wearing the same suit 2 or 3 days in a row. Just change your shirt and tie and hang it properly at night. I don't travel with suits but have worn my navy blazer and gray wool pants for more than 3 days on business trips and have managed to remain fairly "neat" throughout the process.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

So long as you're not seeing the same people all three days, sure.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> So long as you're not seeing the same people all three days, sure.


Probably fair comment. When I travel for business however, I wear one enroute and have one in my suitbag. I can then rotate my look and air the suit I have just worn for a day. This also gives me a backup should one suit meet any sort of accident!

I believe Eagle traveled a great deal on business and I am curious as to his thoughts on this. His advice is seldom wide of the mark.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

blairrob said:


> Probably fair comment. When I travel for business however, I wear one enroute and have one in my suitbag. I can then rotate my look and air the suit I have just worn for a day. *This also gives me a backup* should one suit meet any sort of accident!
> 
> I believe Eagle traveled a great deal on business and I am curious as to his thoughts on this. *His advice is seldom wide of the mark*.


Both good points. While wearing a suit on the plane is a good idea, I think I would rather tuck a second suit in the garment bag--I prefer dressing down while flying, largely for comfort, and I would also be afraid of getting it rumpled and even spilled on during a flight. If there's not room in the garment bag for a second full suit, trousers are pretty easy to roll up or even fold neatly into a carry on. But you're right: Eagle is likely the expert.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

When I travel for more than 1 day and am going to be in suits, I always take 2 suits that will match the 1 pair of shoes I take and a shirt and tie for each day. It looks better and 1 suit is not going to really take up that much room.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
One is a bit ocd about this. When travelling, one procures suits to cover the trip, the meetings, and trip home. One also takes shoes, ties, hats, shirts, etc., which means there is never a situation for which one is unprepared. This is not possible for everyone. Yes, one day, one pair of shoes. Next day another. Same with hats, ties, pocket squares and whathaveyou. As noted, not for everyone.
But the takeaway is that if the meetings are with different persons each day, a single suit and casual travel clothes will suffice. Hang the suit, give it a little brushing, and bob's your uncle.
However, one prefers not to repeat ties nor shoes without allowance for time to rest between use. Not that it can't be done, just that it is better not.
As an aside, it is sometimes also advantageous to ship some items forward and back by some service (fedex, usps, what you will) provided the destinations are determined.
YMMV and Good Fortune in your endeavours,
rudy


----------



## michael_the_novice (Aug 21, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> So long as you're not seeing the same people all three days, sure.


I am though. That's kinda the point of my question. I have a navy windowpane I could pack and wear on the middle day if that's advisable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would wear one on the plane and fit one or two more in your luggage if possible. At least a couple more shirts and ties and an another pair of shoes if nothing else. You can always carry the accoutrements -- folded up shirts, rolled ties, shoes stuffed with socks, etc. -- in your carryon if there's space.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I pack my suit(s) and wear a blazer on the plane. I prefer to travel wearing a blazer and loafers, which can be easily dressed up or down and are fairly comfortable. They are especially useful for after work outings when you may be going out to dinner with others that are not wearing suits and you don't want to make your hosts feel underdressed.

If it was a plain solid gray or navy suit then it might be non-descript enough that you would be able to get away with wearing it on consecutive days without turning any heads. But a nailhead and a windowpane suit? Those will be more distinctive and memorable and should not be worn back to back lest others think you only own a single suit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

michael_the_novice said:


> I am though. That's kinda the point of my question. I have a navy windowpane I could pack and wear on the middle day if that's advisable.


if you are seeing the same people for 3 days, you need another suit. You don't want to be the guy they think only has one suit.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Jovan said:


> I would wear one on the plane and fit one or two more in your luggage if possible. At least a couple more shirts and ties and an another pair of shoes if nothing else. You can always carry the accoutrements -- folded up shirts, rolled ties, shoes stuffed with socks, etc. -- in your carryon if there's space.


You check a bag for business travel?


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> You check a bag for business travel?


I checked a bag for business travel on my 1st business trip... never again made that mistake....... Carry on and laptop bag (want to upgrade to a Filson 257 at some point for the larger computer bag/travel bag)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> if you are seeing the same people for 3 days, you need another suit. You don't want to be the guy they think only has one suit.


If he's seeing the same people for three days, he needs three suits. Wear one on the plane and put two in the garment bag. I'm not seeing much alternative.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I would avoid wearing the same suit on consecutive days.

That's why I always bring my Birthday Suit and my Jogging Suit!!


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Times like this always bring me back to the BlazerSuit[SUP] TM.[/SUP]


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I second the advice to wear one and pack one--I've done this many times with success. For flying I wear the heaviest weight suit I expect to wear comfortably at my destination--it will need less attention after the flight.

I suggest two pairs of shoes, one slip-on shoe for the flights to and fro (really helps with airport security), and one lace up to wear at your destination. I know it's best practice to rotate shoes, but a good shoe can stand being worn 3 days in a row every now and then.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Z.J.P said:


> Times like this always bring me back to the BlazerSuit[SUP] TM.[/SUP]


Yeah, there was any concern about not being able to iron or steam suit pants after the flight, I wouldn't scoff at flying in slacks and one of the suit coats, especially if that coat is blue.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I have to fly for business. If I needed two suits, I would do as many have suggested. Wear one suit (the sturdiest and darkest) and pack the other in a garment bag. If you are really going to see them for three days. You could start with one and wear another on day two and go back to the first on day three. Just make sure the tie and shirt are very different.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> If he's seeing the same people for three days, he needs three suits. Wear one on the plane and put two in the garment bag. I'm not seeing much alternative.


I totally disagree. First off, you are travelling, so people will take that into account. With fresh shirts and different ties, 2 suits is all that is needed.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr. Novice, as others have correctly asserted, you'll need both of those suits, my friend.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

It really depends on your situation. At one time, before 9/11 brought on all the changes, I was on the road quite a bit. Working as an auditor, I'd leave on Sunday afternoon and get home Friday night four weeks out of five. I'd dress casually the flight to my destination for the week. I always packed a different suit for each day of the week as I was working with the same people day in and day out. I also never took the same suits two weeks in a row as many engagements were at the same location. This also gave each garment an opportunity to rest between wearings.


----------



## michael_the_novice (Aug 21, 2014)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Mr. Novice, as others have correctly asserted, you'll need both of those suits, my friend.


I wound up packing both suits because I don't find airplanes a very clean environment and I've been splashed with things too often, . The windowpane is the less distinctive of the two (you have to be less than a meter away to see the stripes), but also the less impressive. Maybe I'll wear that on days 1 and 3. It's a casual environment so I'll probably leave the coat off for comfort. I guess the alternative would be to wear the impressive nailhead on day 1, the windowpane on day 2, and go casual day 3.

I wore the Alden #8s and packed the Alden split-toes. Or vice versa -- can't remember. I'm finding them comfortable for standing and walking, but not so much for wearing on long flights. Also even with the shoes-on TSA Pre screening, Aldens have to come off because they trigger the metal detector.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

FiscalDean said:


> It really depends on your situation. At one time, before 9/11 brought on all the changes, I was on the road quite a bit. Working as an auditor, I'd leave on Sunday afternoon and get home Friday night four weeks out of five. I'd dress casually the flight to my destination for the week. I always packed a different suit for each day of the week as I was working with the same people day in and day out. I also never took the same suits two weeks in a row as many engagements were at the same location. This also gave each garment an opportunity to rest between wearings.


Sir,
The key word here is 'auditor'. At those rates you could buy a new suit and other accoutrements at every destination and still be profitable at the end of the day.
Just funnin'. Good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

RM Bantista said:


> Sir,
> The key word here is 'auditor'. At those rates you could buy a new suit and other accoutrements at every destination and still be profitable at the end of the day.
> Just funnin'. Good fortune to you,
> rudy


I'm not sure if the pay was what you'd expect. I worked for a government contractor.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

True, true. Most of the auditors I have worked with (not the help) bill $480--$550 per hr.
regards,
rudy


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

In that situation, it's best to have two as a safety valve in case something goes wrong. In other words, if a cup of coffee spills on you on the first day, you will appreciate having another suit with you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Were it me, I would wear one suit and pack a second. This will enable the OP to present a better image and will also be kinder to his fine clothes. Business trips/conferences represent unparalleled networking opportunities...don't waste them just to reduce the weight of your carry-on luggage by perhaps three pounds, at most!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

RM Bantista said:


> True, true. Most of the auditors I have worked with (not the help) bill $480--$550 per hr.
> regards,
> rudy


WOWSERS! Is that true?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> WOWSERS! Is that true?


That's not out of line for a forensic auditor.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

michael_the_novice said:


> I just had a fabulous nailhead suit made for me and I'm wondering whether it's appropriate to wear it more than one day in a row when I travel to the US East Coast to train some technologists and business leaders. I have a navy windowpane suit also, would prefer not to pack it since the nailhead looks soo much better.


Unless you're Roger Thornhill and being chased by bad guys across the country, a suit is not a multi-day option.

If you've only two suits, then consider other options. Charcoal trousers with a navy blazer is always appropriate. If one day is a Friday, a nice sport coat with corduroy trousers, etc. Get creative.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

vpkozel said:


> When I travel for more than 1 day and am going to be in suits, I always take 2 suits that will match the 1 pair of shoes I take and a shirt and tie for each day. It looks better and 1 suit is not going to really take up that much room.


^This.


----------

